# Horse with swollen penis (graphic pics)



## pearlbird (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm wondering if anyone has any similar experience with a stallion with a swollen penis. What could be the cause? What did your vet do for treatment? I'd appreciate any input.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Get the vet out asap to check it out!! It depends on what has caused it treatment wise - a hair or something wrapped round it could be causing damage and issues with blood supply, especially if he's been covering mares their tails can act like cheese wire! I would avoid covering any mares until it is sorted out! I haven't had a stallion with an injury like this but I did have one that got stung by a wasp or bee in the nuts - that was interesting to say the least!!!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I only have seen swelling like that once and the horse's owner had used a sheath cleaner, to which he had a bad reaction.

I agree, it does need looking at by a vet asap.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Agree with everyone else, needs a vet asap. It's unlikely to be something there's home treatment for and can be very serious if it's left.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Have you managed to clean it...and is he able to urinate easily and without pain??


----------

